# Unable to update KDE



## qsecofr (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi,

I'm trying to update KDE from 4.8, among other ports.  The system is 8.2-REL.  After following the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING, the rebuild of x11/kde4-workspace failed when it couldn't find libc.so.6.  I installed misc/compat6x and tried again.  Yet the build again failed.  Quite a few "undefined references" detected by /usr/local/lib/libdl.so, which on my system is symlinked to /usr/compat/linux/lib/libdl.so.2.


```
/usr/local/lib/libdl.so: undefined reference to 'strerror@GLIBC_2.0'
gmake[2]: *** [kcheckpass/kcheckpass] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [kcheckpass/CMakeFiles/kcheckpass.dir/all] Error 2
gmake[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
Generating kdecoration.moc
Generating kcommondecoration.moc
[ 0%] Built target kdecorations_automoc
gmake: *** [all] Error2
```

And then the build ends.  In addition to installing compat6x, I also tried re-installing glib, and devel/gettext.  (again doing my best to follow instructions in UPDATING)

Have I missed re-installing a required port?


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 29, 2013)

FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE, is no longer supported due End-of-Life (EoL). You can upgrade to 8.3-RELEASE.

Read more about it:
http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup.


----------



## fonz (Mar 29, 2013)

More to the point: it may seem pedantic to just say "that's EoL, just upgrade", but the problem appears to be with libc and that's part of the base system.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 29, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> More to the point: it may seem pedantic to just say "that's EoL, just upgrade", but the problem appears to be with libc and that's part of the base system.


@fonz, thanks for your friendly advice, always informatically-correct  


```
/usr/local/lib/libdl.so: undefined reference to 'strerror@GLIBC_2.0'
gmake[2]: *** [kcheckpass/kcheckpass] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [kcheckpass/CMakeFiles/kcheckpass.dir/all] Error 2
gmake[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
Generating kdecoration.moc
Generating kcommondecoration.moc
[ 0%] Built target kdecorations_automoc
gmake: *** [all] Error2
```

Try reinstalling emulators/linux_base-f10. But your best option is start for upgrade your system to a supported branch.


----------



## fonz (Mar 29, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> @fonz, thanks for your friendly advice, always informatically-correct


Just to avoid confusion: I did honestly mean that you were quite right to indicate that 8.2 is EoL. Doing so may sometimes come across as pedantic, but because the problem appears to be with the base system itself (or more to the point: libc) there will probably be very few people able to reproduce the problem because 8.2 is, well, as you rightly said, EoL


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 29, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Just to avoid confusion: I did honestly mean that you were quite right to indicate that 8.2 is EoL. Doing so may sometimes come across as pedantic, but because the problem appears to be with the base system itself (or more to the point: libc) there will probably be very few people able to reproduce the problem because 8.2 is, well, as you rightly said, EoL



I know, mate. Really, you gave me a good tap with your clarification to focus the issue :e

Just figure after read a bunch of related EoL threads. Luckily, freebsd-update(8) reports EoL warning:

```
WARNING: FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p9 HAS PASSED ITS END-OF-LIFE DATE.
Any security issues discovered after Wed Aug  1 00:00:00 UTC 2012
will not have been corrected.
```


----------



## qsecofr (Mar 31, 2013)

Point taken.  I knew the 7.x branch was EOL.  But, I wasn't aware 8.2-REL, specifically, also was.  I'll try and keep on top of it better.  

Back to the original issue: I may have been barking up the wrong tree.  It seemed to me as if KDE-4.9* and KDE-4.10 acquired a dependency on misc/compat6x that the KDE-4.8 branch did not have.  The initial complaints being that libc.so.6 did not exist.  And the error messages naming libc.so.6 made me wonder if I had missed a step from /usr/ports/UDPATING.  Trying to update as many KDE4 components as possible, I tried instead net/kdenetwork4 and noticed a slightly different error message and searched on "kwinnvidiahack_automoc".  The search results included http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=32311.  And as noted, it appears /usr/local/lib/libdl.so was the real problem.  Removed, rebuilt, resolved.

In attempting to find a resolution, I did update this workstation to 8.3-REL.  I hesitated at first, though.  It's often easier to find the root issue without adding new variables to the equation.  Neither the 8.3-REL upgrade nor the update of emulators/linux_base-f10 had any effect, though the latter was closer to the mark in the end.  

Thank you for the feedback.


----------

